# I'm going to lose my rainbow baby



## mamatogirls (Nov 23, 2009)

I just went for another ultrasound today. I should be 9 wks by LMP but a possible 8 wks since I only had one period since my 18 wk loss. This baby was helping me to move on in life and not be depressed all the time. There was still no heartbeat and lagging in development. This is so unfair. In '98 I found out I was going to miscarry at 7 wks, chose to let it happen naturally, but it took 4 wks. I can't deal with that right now. I just want it over with, if this pregnancy is not viable(of course I'm still hoping but I know the truth) I want to not be pregnant anymore. They gave me Cytotec if I wanted it but I have not decided to do anything yet. They told me I can come in for another ultrasound in another week, but I've been tortured the last 2 weeks with not knowing whether or not I was going to lose this baby, I don't want to keep waiting. This is killing me, what to do????? Does anyone have experience with Cytotec for miscarriage. I was induced with Cytotec for my 18 wk loss but this will be different and I don't know whether to take it by mouth or insert it, if I decide to take it. The Dr said I could do either. I think the worst part is there is no answers as to why this is happening. Drs say must be chromosonal, I had 3 babies in a row with no issues like this. It started with the unexplained 18 wk loss and then this miscarriage. Sorry if my thoughts are jumbled


----------



## *Jade* (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry Mama


----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry, momma. I feel the pain in your post.

I used Cytotec with all of my losses and vaginally worked best. PM for details if you wish.

My losses were at 6w5d, 9w5d and 9w3d and all were within one year. I was 37 and 38 and got very tired of hearing, "Its your age" and "Just keep trying in the same sentence." Please don't let the doctors discourage you from doing testing, especially if you discover that this baby is chromosomally normal.

I'm so sorry this is happening to you. I wish for a miracle for you. Please know that you are not alone.

Amy


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I don't have any experience with that drug. I hope some of our other moms have some answers for you.


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

I am so sorry, mama.


----------



## palmgal (Mar 7, 2004)

I took cytotec for an 8w2 day loss. I would be happy to answer any questions you might have, feel free to pm me. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm sorry


----------



## scarletjane (Feb 4, 2009)

I am so so sorry, mama.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, mama.
I lost my rainbow baby, too - I had a miscarriage at 9 w after a stillbirth at term - and it was just crushing. But I went on to have a healthy son.
I've just had another miscarriage and used cytotec. From what I've read, it's safe and effective although it didn't work for me. My doc and all my research says it should be taken vaginally.
I'm having the embryo karyotyped, which will guide me in what steps to take next.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm so sorry mama. I too had a miscarriage at 10 weeks four months after loosing Fiona at full term, its extra heartbreaking and makes you want to stamp your feet and shout UNFAIR at the universe.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm so sorry Mama. I've been there too and it sucks so badly.
much love to you







.


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

CAUTION*** GRAPHIC DESCRIPTION OF CYOTEC MISCARRIAGES***

I used cyotec with all my miscarriages. The lastest was 12 weeks, so I don't know how it work on an 18 week miscarriage. I will say that the 12 week m/c was more like a mini-labor, while the 6,8 and 9 week miscarriages were more like the period from hell. It wasn't unmanageable though. I would recommend asking your doctor for some pain medication though. With the 12 week m/c, I bled heavily for 1 full week and gradually lighter for 2 weeks after that. You should be prepared for the possibility of passing a baby, as opposed to a clot (as happens with early m/c) Though with 3 weeks having passed since the heart stopped, it's hard to say what you might experience. You should prepare yourself either way. You should probably also think about what you want to do with your baby's remains. I panicked and flushed one of my earlier m/c and always regretted it. I wish I had planted an angel garden (which I did with the later ones).

Please feel free to PM me, if you feel the need. I'm thinking of you during this hard time.


----------



## shy (Feb 21, 2006)

so sorry mama


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

So sorry, Mama!


----------



## tamaricek (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry, dear moms,I know what it feels like, I lost my two angels at early pregnancies, weeks 9th and 7th, and there are no words to describe the pain.
Both times, my miscarriages started spontaneously and ended up at the hospital, so I cannot help you out about using that medicine.
Finally last August I got my baby Ena and decided to write down my pregnancy experiences for her, including the miscarriages, simply everything which has led to having her today, since those miscarriages played their role too in finding out what was wrong and solving the problem!
I published my story at a site: http://miracle-of-pregnancy.com/my-s...-miscarriages/, and if you feel like it, look it up and see all the tests that may aid you in your struggle!!!
I truly hope you'll find strength and keep on trying!


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm sorry for your loss. I, too, induced 2 of my miscarriages with cytotec. With one I was 10 weeks (but fetal demise was at 5 weeks) and with the other I was 8 weeks (with fetal demise just a few days earlier). I was given 800mg of cytotec for each, inserted vaginally. I had more luck the first time, as I think my body was ready to give up the pregnancy a little more easily. With both, the major cramping was over in 24-48 hours and bleeding was rather minimal.

You mentioned that your baby was measuring behind - but not whether or not there was the presence of a heartbeat. I would probably, tough as it is, wait for the heartbeat to stop, and then move forward if I were in your position.

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------

